# Re Victoria Fires...Australia



## enjoynz (Feb 8, 2009)

I just wanted to say my thoughts and prayers are going out to to you all, 
both Fire Depts and Ambulance staff that are having to deal with this tragic incident!

Many years ago the small town in New Zealand that I live in, was destroyed by an out of control bush fire,
I can only imagine what it must have been like for the home owners here.
New Zealand has been dealing with quite a few out of control fires too lately due to the hot weather!

My heart goes out to you all!
Keep safe!

Cheers Enjoynz


----------



## AusMed (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks for the support from across the Tasman.
I'm not involved in the incidents, but they are all over the news over here.

There are many fires still burning across Victoria and many lives have been lost. So far the count is around 170 with many more people still missing.
The utterly disgusting thing about this is that some of the fires were deliberately lit. In the words of our leader Mr Kevin Rudd, these people can only be described as mass murderers.Thanks to the great work from Police, one of these fire-bugs has already been caught. There are also a few more in the corsshairs of Police. Hopefully for their sake, they are caught by the Police before the community (or maybe not).

As we do, the Aussie spirit has kicked into overdrive. There are many people volunteering all over the country to do what they can from being on phones collecting donations, collecting supplies, first aid services and simply donating money to one of the many charities that are helping out. The Red Cross has received over $15 million in donations to help support the families that have been affected.

I know what the current economic climate is like around the world but if anyone wants to donate to the cause please visit Red Cross Victorian Bushfire Apeeal


----------



## OzAmbo (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks muchly nz


----------



## emtfarva (Feb 9, 2009)

My thoughts go out to all you folks in the land down under.


Farva


----------



## enjoynz (Feb 16, 2009)

Just thought I'd add this, if anyone was interested.

http://www.stuff.co.nz/4850445a11.html

Enjoynz


----------



## Melclin (Apr 12, 2009)

emtfarva said:


> My thoughts go out to all you folks in the land down under.
> 
> 
> Farva



Thanks mate.


I've met with a few paramedics who worked up near the fires. Some have truly aweful stories of war like mass casualty scenes. One guy I talked to who's first patient on scene was a 2-3 yo with 95% 3rd degree burns is close to a break down. Tell you what, the press did a good job of cleaning the whole mess up for consumption by the public. 

The Alfred (the nearest major trauma/burns hospital) was put on alert to be inundated with patients, but received comparatively few, because, as one of my lecturers put its bluntly, they "were all f***ing dead". Nasty business.


----------

